# new 2017 6.7 wiring issue rookie mistake



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey guys i made a mistake and really could use a hand trying to figure out what i did, Easiest way to fix my mess up.... Installed my saltdogg 2000 salter wiring today on my brand new 550 6.7 2017 and when i was running the wiring threw the firewall/ Rubber grommet i believe i just nicked one of the factory wires on the truck in the wiring harness that goes threw the firewall with knife.... Now salter is installed and now my truck says service advace trac, And no hill start available and the wrench is on the dash, trucks like brand new and the wiring for the salter is so big the gromet wont even fit anyways now with the two wires/plow wire going threw it... hoping i don't have to take it in and get a whole new harness i cant imagine that being a cheap fix. The factory wiring harness is so tight, its impossible for me to pull it out/ even move it to get a better look at it, Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

"Nicked" or cut in half? If you nicked a wire or 2,and caused a short from one to ground or power, or a short across 2 wires, you might just have a blown fuse somewhere, If it is actually cut in half, the way we would fix it is loosen up things, disconnect things, until harness can be pulled back a few inches,to repair. For 75 bucks,you can go to harbor freight and buy a flexible bore-scope, and look up there with it and see if damage occurred.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

I just nicked it with the knife, you need tiny little Hands to be able to mess with anything on this damn truck lol! It’s saying service advance trac, hill start assist not available. I tried looking up the fuses but couldn’t find any fuses under those 2 things. I can maybe try to loosen the wire and pull it threw too see the damage but I belive just a small Nick. Thanks


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

If it is just a nick in the insulation,and the wire is not cut in half, then that is probably not your problem, just put a dab of silicone sealer on it,to seal it. Then you may need a scan tool to see what the issues are. The body computer may not like something you hooked your wiring into.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Where did you tap the power at? This may be your issue. Did you look at the Dodge body builder web site for any information


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

I didn't need to tap in to anything, the way this wiring is for the Salter all you do is just hook up the positive, and neg to the battery terminals. as you can see the 2 cords that run threw the rubber grommet there are pretty big, I was fighting the plug for the Salter controller so I slit the rubber a little bigger and accidentally just Knick the factory Ford harness that runs threw the grommet. I started the truck up and now I'm getting the alerts. I think I blew a fuse like bob said but can not find any fuses for traction/ hill start assist. I wish I could Get a betterpicture to show the factory harness but can barley get my hand any closer


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Well,the only thing I can say is look around and make sure you did not bump/knock any wiring plugs loose. At least truck is still usable.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Thought you had a Dodge, sorry. On the Ford's, there used to be a plug for the clutch master that you could remove and run wires through.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If you don't have a scanner, you can try disconnecting both batteries, then touch a positive and negative cable together.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

Alright I appreciate it guys. Maybe I did knock something loose. I don’t think they can cram anymore **** in the newer diesel i trucks… what a electrical night mare looking under the hood/drivers side !! I will check tomorrow after work!


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

check all fuses with a test light or a power probe


----------



## CCSnow (Jan 25, 2016)

I remember someone having a problems with Hill start assist and truck had trouble starting and it ended up being his tailgate pigtail was causing problems. Most F550 don't have tailgates but if yours does and you removed it to put the salter on I am wondering if that had something to do with it. Complete shot in the dark.


----------



## CCSnow (Jan 25, 2016)

I lied the truck wouldn't turn off when pigtail got corroded.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/new-truck-no-hill-start-assist-wont-turn-off.180474/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

And if it's a Furd, you will have to check every fuse in the truck because they're idiots.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Dealership. They can do things you can’t. Why take a chance?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> Dealership. They can do things you can't. Why take a chance?


Life's a chance...live on the edge!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

That’s where the fun is.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Life's a chance...live on the edge!


I plowed snow.


Hydromaster said:


> That's where the fun is.


So that's where the fun was. I missed it!


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

all fixed, cut threw a couple wires had to remove fender well and re splice, salter and truck is good to go! cost me 500$$ got off cheaper than expected


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Woops


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

:clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

jbsplow said:


> all fixed, cut threw a couple wires had to remove fender well and re splice, salter and truck is good to go! cost me 500$$ got off cheaper than expected


Guess it was more than a "nick" then...


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Your new avatar:..







lol


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

shes all ready for some snow!!


----------

